# Lexington Open 2008



## ShadenSmith (Aug 22, 2008)

Carson and I are hosting the Lexington (Kentucky) Open, November 8th. Schedule and events are still being determined.

The venue is a public library, so admission is free. We will be accepting optional donations however. All proceeds will go to holding future tournaments and purchasing our own tournament displays and other equipment.


Anyone interested in attending?


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

I might be able to make it if a certain someone could make a quick stop in Cincinnati to pick up a few of us the morning of the competition.


----------



## SD14 (Aug 22, 2008)

muhaha i live less that 5 mins away i should be able to make it this time


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 22, 2008)

We may have to change the date. It conflicts with the Newark Open.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

It also conflicts with the UK open. Try and fill up the rest of November and shoot for the 22nd.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 22, 2008)

We've decided that the date of November 8th stays. This may change, but don't expect it to do so.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 23, 2008)

its a little less than 4 and a half hrs for me, so good chance


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 23, 2008)

Excellent! I'd love to see you come Phil.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 23, 2008)

I should be able to come... and would probably be able to bring a few people from Cincinnati with me.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to come

Jim: I hope you aren't charging for transportation


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 24, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I want to come
> 
> Jim: I hope you aren't charging for transportation



Well, I wouldn't say no to gas money...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

As I make a tally on what equipment we need to purchase, does anyone have a stackmat timer and/or mat that we could use. The timer with a data port would be necessary, of course.


----------



## Carson (Aug 28, 2008)

The competition page is now up, including a tentative schedule, and the ability to preregister. 

Lexington Fall Open 2008


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 3, 2008)

Good news everyone! The Lexington Fall Open 2008 is now listed on the WCA Page!

Anyone able to attend, please preregister at the link present in the post above this.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be there definitely... hope i'll do better than Cincinnati this time...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent! 


And remember, if anyone appreciates throwing this tournament or buying our own timer displays for the KOII club (http://cubeclub.carsonpenticuff.com/), don't hesitate to show your appreciation through a donation! Through these donations, we will be able to hold better tournaments, more often. 

Of course, all donations are 100% optional.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 5, 2008)

Again, I'll extend the offer of a ride to anyone living in (or near) Cincinnati, and possibly Columbus. I'll be driving down Saturday morning (possibly leaving around 8 from Cincinnati). Gas $$ is appreciated but not required. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 10, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Again, I'll extend the offer of a ride to anyone living in (or near) Cincinnati, and possibly Columbus. I'll be driving down Saturday morning (possibly leaving around 8 from Cincinnati). Gas $$ is appreciated but not required. PM me if you are interested.



I asked my dad and he said that I can't ride with you. So I can't come because he doesn't want to drive me, either  So, yeah. I'm not going to come


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 10, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I'll extend the offer of a ride to anyone living in (or near) Cincinnati, and possibly Columbus. I'll be driving down Saturday morning (possibly leaving around 8 from Cincinnati). Gas $$ is appreciated but not required. PM me if you are interested.
> ...



That sucks. You should hitchhike!


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 12, 2008)

^lol, or walk!
... that made my legs just hurt a little.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 21, 2008)

A poll is now up for after-tournament dinner! Everyone please vote once, and only once!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 1, 2008)

The tournament is in 7 days! Anyone who has not pre-registered, please do so!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2008)

Lexington was a good time! We had 27 competitors, if I remember correctly. Phil Thomas of course cleaned up in most of the events. (He beat me in 3x3x3 BLD by just 5 seconds. We were both rather slow - close to 2:30.) He set a North American record for 2x2x2 average. (Sorry, I don't remember the time.) He also got a 9.xx 3x3x3 solve (PLL skip).

The mystery event was great. They invited Phil to pick a partner, and once they were settled, Shaden dumped his stash of 30 scrambled cheapie 2x2x2's in front of them to solve as a team. They got it done in 4:02, if I remember right. Phil is a machine. 

My daughters and I swept 1-2-3 for Master Magic - it's fun when that happens. 

Oh, and I finally got a sub-10 4x4x4 BLD. Woot!!

Pictures are here. You can see the stack of 2x2x2's in the last photos. It was a beautiful thing.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 9, 2008)

To elaborate on Mike's post a little bit...

*28 competitors (27 in 3x3... we can't leave out Shaden who didn't compete in it!)
*Phil had a 3.79 2x2 average (2.66 best).
*For those with facebook, Shaden has added a few pictures as well... http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2010659&id=1182207417

Congrats everyone! Full results should be up shortly.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all for coming! Everything went smoothly and I can not thank you all enough for helping out and attending.



Oh, and don't forget my 6.66 on 2x2


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Phil! we need to get you to more competitions, you inch your way closer and closer to the WR each time.

and congrats to Mike on your 4x4 BLD


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2008)

Inching is the right word. I can't seem to improve by more than a tenth of a second at each competition


----------

